# Whats the best way to make my band saw movable?



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

14" Delta band saw with the nice open metal stand. I sure hate to discard it. I want to make it movable. It is very heavy. I see that there are holes in the bottom of the legs. Are those meant to be mounting holes for casters? Would 3" casters make the height uncomfortable to work with? If it were you would you recommend making a slightly lower wooden base so that casters could be added? I would use locking casters so that the saw will not move. Has anyone used locking casters and can recommend them as dependable and sturdy to use on power equipment? And it just occured to me, maybe I could shorten the legs on the base so that casters can then be added.
Whatcha think?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Woodcraft has mobile bases*

The saw sits down inside so it doesn't add 3" to the height on some of these: http://www.woodcraft.com/Search/Search.aspx?query=mobile base :thumbsup: bill


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Ok, I appreciate that. But Price is an obsticle. I do understand how this is accomplished and it does give me more options to consider.

I just went out and eyeballed my current setup and I see that it would be very easy to shorten the current stand. So my focus now is on the stability of locking casters. Is anyone out there using them on heavy power saws?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Let's talk*

A 14" bandsaw is really not that heavy, maybe 250#. You can get casters that lock with a 1/2" threaded stem that will bolt right through the hole in the bottom of some legs on some stands. These casters can have up to a 200# load per wheel. If your floor is the least bit uneven the whole machine will rock and roll even if the casters are locked. So a "cammed" or over center lift type mobile base where you only use the wheels for movement and then it sits back down on it legs is better. Search for plans, maybe here but Google it anyway. My mobile bases have individual threaded pads that level out the machine and make it very immobile. You can always mount 2 fixed casters on the back or side legs then lift the other two up and wheel it around like a hand truck...if you're strong backed. :yes: bill
Mine:


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I just found this great page that shows many differant solutions to my desire for a movable saw... http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/10/06/15-free-mobile-base-plans-put-your-power-tools-on-wheels/ I am going to do #5 on my band saw and table saw. I'm excited!!:yes:

EDIT:: For anyone interested, Harbor Freight has a good selection of casters for use on these projects. Lowes also has many differant styles. I found probably the least expensive one available. Very cheap but still rated at 120 pounds... http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=67046-255-4298899NN&lpage=none

Or, here are some nice inexpensive steel casters rated at 225 pounds... http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=35300-255-4299499NN&lpage=none


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Ok, I made the mobile base mentioned in my post, above. Its a little crude but it does work. Without the mobile base my saw is barely movable and then only with extreme effort. With the base it moves with little effort. The little effort involves jostling the swivel casters into the orientation needed (I may need larger casters) and because the base on a band saw is a little narrow to begin with, and the wheelbase on the mobile base is even narrower, the saw tends to tilt slightly, causing the base to "drag". 
After I do a few refinements I will be very happy with the mobile base. It has already done a fair job of surprising me with its abilities. :smile:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I know you are interested in saving some $$...

I am also making an assumption that you have a table saw, and can rip cheap lumber to size with some proficiency..

A Harbor Freight #95288 mobile base, is made to be sized to fit your particular machine. I have one under my band saw, and it works great. They do not put these on sale very often, but if you subscribe to Wood Magazine, there is a 20% off coupon in I think it was October's issue that is good until January sometime.


Sorry about the blurry, and now out of date pic... But you can see, I have a regular 14" band saw, with the riser block and all the other fancy gizmos on it stacked on that mobile base. It adds less than 3/4" to the overall height of the assembly, and with the 20% off coupon, was cheaper to do than buying 4 good casters and building my own base, which would need to include some sort of leveling arrangement (add cost and / or effort).


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

dbhost...
Thanks for the info. That looks like a good solution. I will continue to work with what I have made so far and make some improvements. But the base that you mention definately will be looked at next time I'm at Harbor Freight.


----------

